# Card slot?



## wildcatae (Feb 3, 2006)

My VIP211 has a card slot with no card installed.
I have not received a card.
Will a card be necessary and sent for the new encription?


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes.

If you can see channel 998, you are getting a card for your receiver.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, at some point you will be getting a new card for that receiver. As to when...some time before Dish finishes the smart card upgrades, whenever that ends up being.


----------

